# Off, then back on Omneprazole



## Beaner59 (Apr 9, 2017)

After reading about the possible side effects of Omneprazole, one of which is abdominal distension, I decided to go off it three months ago. I also cut out the booze and switched to low acid coffee. My 'side effects' did not go away, and my acid reflux just got worse. I got so tired of taking Zantac, avoiding beer, and not drinking coffee, I am back on it. Anybody else have an experiance like this?


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

hey beaner59

i notice that alcohol helps my acid reflux from coffee to the point where i dont feel the acid anymore. I dont even consume much alcohol for this effect to take place. Anywhere from 2 to 3 beers will help keep symptoms at bay. Drinking towards the afternoon-evening is best. Instead of drinking beer (Which is a lot of liquid) switch to small mixers if you can (1 shot per mixer--ill drink Southern Comfort with Water or Low Sugar OJ). I would avoid sugary crap but thats just me. The two things that get my reflux going is caffeine and alcohol. In fact i really dont consider alcohol much of a trigger for me. Caffeine is worse than alcohol for me. I dont even take reflux medication but the most i have ever taken is 3 consecutive days of priolsec. I do take tums, rolaids, and gaviscon when i feel necessary. Im not sure if i want to take PPI or H2 blockers because i feel it might make my problem worse. Acid Reflex is a big downer in my opinion.

What sort of side effects did you get from PPI medication and how long did they last for?? if you could let me know your experience with medication id appreciate it


----------



## Ms. Gus (Jan 5, 2017)

I go on and off the Omeparzole. If I stop, the symptons come back. The gastro says it's safe to take on a regular basis.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

Gus, do you have a hiatall hernia?


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Beaner59 said:


> After reading about the possible side effects of Omneprazole, one of which is abdominal distension, I decided to go off it three months ago. I also cut out the booze and switched to low acid coffee. My 'side effects' did not go away, and my acid reflux just got worse. I got so tired of taking Zantac, avoiding beer, and not drinking coffee, I am back on it. Anybody else have an experiance like this?


I hear you. Every time I stop Omeprazole, even drinking water gives me terrible acid reflux. So I end up back on it. I've been on Omeprazole for years. I had my annual physical 5 months ago and discussed my concerns (PPI side effects) with my doctor. Basically, he said taking a PPI long-term is safer than having the reflux. He also said that while long-term PPI use does come with some of the risks that I discussed with him (vitamin deficiencies, kidney disease, etc..) he said that those side effects are extremely rare and that even the studies done show how rare it is. So in my opinion, I'll choose the path for the best quality of life. GERD sucks. I'd rather be on a PPI than to live in agony.


----------



## Ms. Gus (Jan 5, 2017)

mpfiorv said:


> Gus, do you have a hiatall hernia?


No, I had endoscopy a couple years ago suspecting a hiatal hernia. It was negative for a hiatal hernia and other bad things, just showed that I produce a lot of acid. But that was a couple of years ago and who knows -- things could be different now. I'm going for a gastric emptying study tomorrow morning. Those results will determine if I need to go back in for another endoscopy. At least that's what the doctors notes say.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

Gus...how did your gastric emptying study go??? any conclusions?? holler back.


----------



## Ms. Gus (Jan 5, 2017)

mpfiorv said:


> Gus...how did your gastric emptying study go??? any conclusions?? holler back.


Left a message on Friday for the results and didn't get a call back. I'm calling again tomorrow, hopefully I'll get the doctor. I'll update when I have the results.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

Can I ask, how much did you pay out of pocket for both the endoscopy and emptying study?? I'm just curious ... I plan on switching insurance next year to get a colonoscopy....how is your acid reflux? Could you expand on it ? How did the emptying study go? Holler back


----------



## Ms. Gus (Jan 5, 2017)

mpfiorv said:


> Can I ask, how much did you pay out of pocket for both the endoscopy and emptying study?? I'm just curious ... I plan on switching insurance next year to get a colonoscopy....how is your acid reflux? Could you expand on it ? How did the emptying study go? Holler back


The emptying study cost me $57.00 after insurance. I paid nothing out of pocket for the endoscopy as I was married at the time -- double insurance.

The emptying study results -- My stomach does not empty as quickly as it should. Once it does, everything moves at a crawl. The gastro still has me taking Omeprazole twice a day. He says it won't harm me. He prescribed an additional medication called Metoclopramide to help with my stomach and get things moving. I was surprised to pay only $1 and some change when I picked it up today. So.... hopefully it helps. I go back to the gastro in October for a follow up.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

How's the new med? How long before your stomach empties? Does this include bowels? Thx for the reply


----------



## Ms. Gus (Jan 5, 2017)

mpfiorv said:


> How's the new med? How long before your stomach empties? Does this include bowels? Thx for the reply


The new meds are definitely helping my stomach. I take it before my main meal which is lunch. I don't get that horrible feeling of fullness so it seems to be working. I don't feel as bloated so I'm guessing my stomach empties within an hour. With that said, it does not help with the constipation.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

What is your heartburn problem like? Just curious....I plan on getting an endoscopy done next year after I change insurance coverage....I suspect i have a hernia....the only 2 triggers for me are caffeine and alcohol and I do not take any Meds....the acid from caffeine gets into my throat but the acid from alcohol causes heartburn....it's weird...very depressing to me because i enjoy both in moderation.... are you overweight ms. Gus?


----------



## Ms. Gus (Jan 5, 2017)

mpfiorv said:


> What is your heartburn problem like? Just curious....I plan on getting an endoscopy done next year after I change insurance coverage....I suspect i have a hernia....the only 2 triggers for me are caffeine and alcohol and I do not take any Meds....the acid from caffeine gets into my throat but the acid from alcohol causes heartburn....it's weird...very depressing to me because i enjoy both in moderation.... are you overweight ms. Gus?


I'm not overweight. I'm 5'4" and fluctuate between 102 and 105 pounds. It's hard to eat. I try and stick to the low fodmap diet but I have yet to find any serious triggers. I find having an empty stomach works best for me. I rarely eat dinner unless I have a social engagement. I have the horrible taste coming up my throat, the tightness in my chest and it's hard to swallow. I'm a social drinker and have the occasional cup of coffee. It doesn't matter. I have it regardless of what I eat or consume. I have very small windows of when I think I'm "ok". It is very depressing at times.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

Do you feel the acid coming up ? I constantly feel the acid come up...on occasion I'll take Prilosec for a few days....I haven't had an endoscopy but I'm pretty sure I have a hernia which is causing this mess


----------



## stev0 (Nov 1, 2017)

I cut off alcohol completely(i used to drink ALOT), changed eating habits, and have progressively decreased my nexium use to only when i need it which is like once a month, from every day. my goal is to not need it at all. I have a set schedule I stick to through out the week. and Iv also cut off eating passed 6pm, limit 7 and it has to be small. and i also began to sleep with a slight incline, and on my back. I take a cup of high pH water at night before sleep, and in the morning when i wake up, and chug up on slightly alkaline water throughout the day (pH of 7.5-8). I had to make dramatic changes, but over all i feel great and feel like im on the downside of the hill finally. Not completely off but almost. Itll take a little more time.... over all, its taken me about a year for my body to start neutralizing itself. If you'd like more info on what I eat, and my full week schedule, Ill be glad to share. I just didn't wanna write too much on my first reply lol


----------



## stewtseng (Nov 2, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the trouble you're having. Have you tried probiotics or digestive supplements? One of the most common causes of acid reflux/GERD is indigestion. My symptoms improved a lot when I started including organic sauerkraut and appetite stimulators to my meals.


----------

